# Victory in '45 Milk Bottle



## Harry Pristis (Jul 1, 2004)

I see that there are some milk-bottle collectors here; perhaps someone would give me an idea about the origin and rarity/value of a quart bottle I have acquired.

 The bottle is a painted label.  It says:
 SUNNY BROOK 
 DAIRY
 PASTEURIZED
 MILK AND CREAM
 PHONE S-5255

 And on the reverse:
 HELP WANTED
 (mock message)
 TO MAKE 
 THIS SLOGAN COME TRUE
 VICTORY IN '45
 DO YOUR PART ON THE HOME FRONT NOW

 The base is embossed:
 (script) DACRO (?)
 SUNNY
 DURAGLAS
 BROOK
 PATENT DES. 86037

 There is a maker's mark also, a zero (or oval) with a ring around it, flanked by the numbers "17" and "5".  (I surmise that the "5" represents 1945.) 

 This bottle was recovered in SCentral Florida, though I don't know of this brand in Florida.  But, I don't know much about milk bottles.  Any info, specific or general, would be appreciated.

 ------------Harry Pristis


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 1, 2004)

The base of the "Victory in '45" bottle:


----------



## IRISH (Jul 1, 2004)

What a ripper of a bottle [] ,  I don't normaly like anything after WW1  but that's a great piece of war memorabilia [] .


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jul 1, 2004)

*Harry* -
 I'm still looking, but John Tutton's book "Udderly Delightful" on page 110 has a drawing known as "Drawing No. 7" of the pyro that is close to yours, probably the back. The only difference is the year. This one states "Victory in '43". There are no prices listed for the drawing area. Usually, a war milk will go for more because of the sharp grapics, such as the old planes, cars, Uncle Sam, eagles and pieces of that era. Then comes the local demand and the number produced.


----------



## David E (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Harry, nothing on the name or short phone number. And this probally is not right due to age but the only thing I have seems to be a  circle within a circle  1880 to 1900 Buckey. But it should be
 Duraglass in script  since 1940
 Duraglass in print   since 1963.        Usually embosed on very bottom edge of bottle.

 Forgot now but think Duraglass was from a big glass company such as Owens.

 Dave


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 15, 2004)

*RE: Victory in '45 Milk Bottle - trade*

Thanks, guys, for the the info and comments on my pyro milk bottle.  

 I am looking for a new home for this bottle with a milk bottle collector.  Contact me by e-mail if you have a bottle I might like in trade.

 ---------Harry Pristis


----------



## crozet86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Harry,
            I have a friend in Fla. that is a serious milk bottle collector.He has lists of dairies from almost all eastern states.He has helped me on identifying alot of my out of state milks.I will get in touch with him and see what info i can get for you.


----------

